# Captain Frank's fishing locker



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has gone and checked it out. I know there's a lot of scams out there and even though I carry would prefer to avoid if it's bogus. Please feel free to comment (good or bad) or pm me. His pics on craigslist look pretty good and legit, but ya never can tell. Tnks guys


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Following.... Ive seen his ad before and wondered the same.


----------



## ro2 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have been there, he has a ton of stuff. The prices are good on some things unreasonably high on others. He buys alot of used tackle and equipment. If you are gonna try and sell him anything dont expect good prices. he's an interesting character


----------



## Floater (Feb 8, 2003)

He's also a charter captain. I've never been to the storage locker but have been on his boat. Don't worry about a scam. His prices may be high but he's nice and friendly.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Cool tnks guys, I was more worried about showing up and end up getting robbed or worse. In today's times ya never know


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

Been there to his locker. He has a whole bunch of stuff . I walked away with some good deals, and walked away from some "deals" ....... he is a friendly old man. He always says "bring lots of money your going to spend it"


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

So I went and checked it out today. Ended up getting a old (pre shimano) gl3 10' that was used VERY lightly. For anyone looking for old style lures or rods/reels go check this place out. Was well worth the trip, tnks to all above for replies and info.

Burgundy


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

yes I have been there and got some tackle after my old tackle burnt down last year


----------

